# Best Excel book to brush up my skills?



## Deraj090 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for an Advanced/Expert Excel Kindle/eBook to brush up on my skills.  Access too, if you have any recommendations.  I am starting a new analyst job that will require far more in-depth analysis than I currently perform.  I am an extremely advanced user with Excel, but will likely need to brush up on macro building and handling extremely large data sets.  Any recommendations on a book to buy? Preferable an Kindle edition/eBook?

Thanks!
J


----------



## TheCman81 (Jun 17, 2013)

There's various books and materials you can get through this site

Just look at the main page MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products

I'm currently using a book called "Excel 2007 Bible" but there is tons out there


----------



## VoG (Jun 17, 2013)

Look here *http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/genera...681417-help-working-out-your-excel-level.html*


----------



## Deraj090 (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are some advanced VBA books you may want to consider (note that some of these books come in editions for versions of Excel other than the one the links below point to, so you will want to make sure you check for that)... I don't know if they come in one of the ebook formats or not.

Mastering VBA for Microsoft Office 2007 by Richard Mansfield | 9780470279595 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 by Bill Jelen | 9780789736826 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble

Excel 2007 VBA Programming With XML And ASP by Julitta Korol | 9781598220438 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble

Professional Excel Development: The Definitive Guide to Developing Applications Using Microsoft Excel, VBA, and .NET, Second Edition / Edition 2 by Rob Bovey | 9780321508799 | Other Format | Barnes & Noble

VBA Developer's Handbook by Ken Getz | 9780782129786 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble

Excel 2007 VBA Programmer's Reference by John Green | 9780470046432 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble

Advanced Excel for Scientific Data Analysis by Robert de Levie | 9780195152753 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble


----------



## Deraj090 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rick Rothstein said:


> Here are some advanced VBA books you may want to consider




So helpful, thanks!


----------

